# 2 Baby rats available for adoption



## Sweet Whispers Rattery (Nov 2, 2009)

One is a Black Berkshire top ear standard coat and the other one which is a few wks. old is a Beige Bareback Double Rex Dumbo. I'm looking to adopt them out together. They are ready to go home today.

*Despereaux*










*Ace - Click the following link for more pictures.*
http://sweetwhispersrattery.weebly.com/available-bucks.html


----------



## KingKrazy (Feb 17, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think they are located in Pottsville, Pennsylvania


----------

